# What dx would you bill for this??



## trose45116 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have already picked a diagnosis code but I just want to see other thoughts of what they would bill. The office is using another dx that i dont agree on. 




Tubal occlusion status post multiple abdominal surgeries.  


POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:   Patent left fallopian tube.  Right fallopian tube absent.  


PROCEDURE:   Hysterosalpingogram.    

ANESTHESIA:   None.    




DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  The patient was brought to the procedure room and placed in the dorsal lithotomy position and a vaginal speculum was placed.  The anterior lip of the cervix was grasped with a single-tooth tenaculum and an acorn uterine manipulator inserted.  Through the manipulator, dye was placed.  The dye was inserted into the uterus and multiple pictures were taken.  The procedure was then terminated and the instrumentation removed.  The patient went to the recovery room in good condition.  The end result was a patent left fallopian tube.


----------



## camcpc@yahoo.com (Apr 4, 2012)

*POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Patent left fallopian tube. Right fallopian tube absent.*

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Patent left fallopian tube. Right fallopian tube absent.
PROCEDURE:  Hysterosalpingogram

Dx 614.2  2011 ICD-9
614.2  Salpingitis and oophoritis not specified as acute, subacute, or chronic
          Abscess (of): 
              fallopian tube 
              ovary
              tubo-ovarian 
          Oophoritis
          Perioophoritis  
          Perisalpingitis 
          Pyosalpinx 
          Salpingitis
          Salpingo-oophoritis 
          Tubo-ovarian inflammatory disease


----------



## trose45116 (Apr 4, 2012)

Right tube does not have an abcess it states right tube absent.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 4, 2012)

So was the procedure to look to see if there was an occulsion and there was not?  If so then use a V71.x code


----------

